

Ask HN: Review My Product - DropClock.com - boonez123

After the initial launch of DropClock.com we got contacted by an influential blogger who wanted his own "DropClock.com" site. We morphed it into something bigger to accommodate his needs and hopefully other bloggers out there. Any website owner can quickly get their own Ebay.com or Etsy.com type site setup that works with their "Main" blogging site.<p>If you have any feedback regarding the business model of this please let me know.
======
GoofyGewber
I really like the website, theres only a few things that bug me. 1\. The
Facebook and Twitter icons, on the logo are so small, that they're pointless.
Add the Social buttons somewhere else. 2\. The buttons have no hover effect.
It's not needed, but it makes the website look a little more professional 3\.
Under the "More about our company" section, the Safari screenshot is highly
outdated, which makes your product look outdated. Like the idea, like the
website. Good job.

~~~
boonez123
Cool. Thanks for checking it out, there are a lot of little things that we
need to do in order to get it polished. So much to do, so little time. Again
thanks for the heads up and if you have any more feedback or know anyone who
might want to use our product, please put us in touch! :)

------
alex_g
It's very interesting an well designed, but I'm not sure how many business
would be willing to drop the prices of their products everyday!

